# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Mustafa Sarıgül kurduğu partinin lideri olmayacak

## bozok

*Mustafa Sarıgül kurduğu partinin lideri olmayacak*



*Türkiye Değişim Hareketi(TDH) kurucusu Mustafa Sarıgül, 26 Haziran’da partiyi kuracaklarını açıklarken, partinin liderinin kim olacağı henüz netleşmedi.* 

*şişli Belediye Başkanı Mustafa Sarıgül’ün, şişli halkına verdiği sözden dolayı onları yarı yolda bırakmak istemediği ve partide sadece kurucu üye olabileceği ifade ediliyor.*

TDH’lıların yaptıkları incelemede, Avrupa’da bu tür uygulamaların olduğu tespit edildi. Almanya’da sosyal demokratların uygulamasını örnek gösteren TDH’lılar, "Başbakan adayı olur, genel başkan olmaz" formülünü buldular. Sarıgül, belediye başkanlığını bırakmak istemezse, yurt dışından ithal edilen formül ile; genel başkan olmayacak, kurucu üye olacak. Ancak partinin bütün çalışmalarına, gezilerine katılacak. Meydanlarda da başbakan adayı olarak gösterilecek.

*GüZLER SARIGüL’DE*
Türkiye Değişim Hareketi Lideri Mustafa Sarıgül, 26 Haziran tarihinde resmi olarak partileşeceklerini ilan etti. Ancak partinin liderinin kim olacağı sorusuna net bir yanıt verilmiyor. Sarıgül’ün, genel başkan olması halinde belediye başkanlığını bırakacak olması partinin başına geçmesi konusunda soru işareti doğurdu. TDH yöneticileri, Sarıgül’ün partinin başına geçip geçmeyeceği ya da belediye başkanlıkta kalıp kalmayacağı konusunda net bir yorum yapmazken, "Ona kendisi karar verecek" değerlendirmesini yapıyorlar.

Türkiye Değişim Hareketi(TDH) Genel Sekreteri Hasan Aydın, ANKA’ya yaptığı açıklamada, "Hep birlikte göreceğiz. Sayın Sarıgül, Başbakan adayıdır. Sayın Sarıgül, 24 saat partinin başında işbaşında olacaktır. 24 saat işin başında olacak" dedi.


13 Haziran 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------

